# Hojas de especificaciones



## cascasm (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola, necesito las hojas de especificaciones de los siguientes dispositivos: Diodo Motorola 1N4004...09, Transistores BC547, 2N2222A, Amplificador Operacional MC741, Reguladores LM7805, LM7905, LM317, LM337
No he podido encontrarlas.Cualquier información o ayuda de donde puedo encontrarlas sera muy apreciada.
Salu2


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 24, 2007)

creo qeu esta apina ayudara a solventar tu problema..
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
espero que encuentres lo que necesitas y mucho mas...


----------



## JV (Ene 24, 2007)

Tambien puedes buscar en:

www.datasheetarchive.com

Los componentes que listaste que empiezan con LM.. son de National, tambien puedes buscar ahi:

www.national.com


----------

